# South Georgia Youth Squirrel Hunt !!!!!!!



## jlb54 (Dec 26, 2013)

The squirrel hunt will be, Saturday, February 1, 2014, at Big Hammock WMA, Hwy 144, South of Glennville, GA, just before the Altamaha bridge.  We will be meeting at 7:00 a.m. at the check-in station, just off the highway.  
This is free to kids 15 and under, accompanied by a guardian/parent.  Older kids can help with the younger kids. 
Any squirrel dog owner is more than welcome to bring their dogs and help.  If you're not local, we will have a guide for you.  We'll go squirrel hunting, have lunch, a shooting contest and then the door prizes.  
This hunt is all about getting the kids outdoors to enjoy the great sport of squirrel hunting with dogs.  Kids do not have to bring a gun.  
Come and enjoy a day of hunting, fellowship, seeing old friends and meeting new ones.  
For more information contact:

Larry Bland - 912-237-3910 (Reidsville)
Ernie Stanfield - 912-237-5891 (Glennville)
Ryan Beasley - 912-294-5211 (Jesup)


----------



## aewhite (Dec 26, 2013)

Lord willing Larry you can count me in!


----------



## ryan_beasley (Dec 27, 2013)

We will be there Mr. Larry!  I'm planning on taking a group out with Taz, and Marcus can take out a group with Rudy.  We MAY have another guide that can take out another handler/group in some good hunting.  I'll get back with you on that though.  I sure hope to see Mr. Stan Jones and crew and Mr. Ronny Staten make it to this one!  I got word from Rockinwrangler that he'll be happy to help out with this also with whatever he can.  Can't wait to see everybody again, and Mr. Larry just let us know what we need to do and we'll be glad to help!

Ryan


----------



## jmalecek (Dec 27, 2013)

Wish we were closer, sounds like a good time for all!

Jamie


----------



## NorthGA25 (Dec 27, 2013)

Me and Abby hope are planning on making the trip down. I hope it all works out this is a good thing.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Dec 28, 2013)

I've got a few calls about some questions and figured I would answer them here.  Please let me know if anything is wrong.  For a basic plan, we will meet at 7am at the checkstation.  We will see how many dogs/handlers and kids we have and seperate them up evenly.  We go hunting and return to the checkstation by lunch.  (I'm guessing we will be having a grilled lunch this year also but don't know)  Then there is a shooting contest between the 2 age groups, and doorprizes/raffles following that.  This is all subject to change, but that's the general flow.

1.  You're kid does not have to know how to hunt previously to enjoy this, and you're still welcome if a male adult isn't there for this great outdoor event.  (even though we need a parent/guardian there since there's only a few of us)

2.  We generally shoot a .410, 20 gauge, or 12 gauge for hunting squirrels with dogs.  Safety is our main concern.  We will be safe first, and have a good hunt second.  As Mr. Larry said, they do not have to own a gun to come.

3.  We have some great door prizes for the kids, but if you know someone or have a donation then they are surely welcome!  Mr. Larry does a pile of work for the donations and help is always welcome!

4.  We've had alot of rain here in the south lately and alot of our places are wetter than normal.  Might be a great idea to pack another pair of pants, socks, and shoes/boots.  

5.  There is no pre-registration just show up, and NO COST TO YOU thanks to generous sponsors and donations!  Mr. Larry can tell you who gave what.  Be sure to tell these people thanks!

If anybody wants to add to the list then feel free.  I've been getting calls from newcomers which is GREAT!  Any info we can give them as a heads up will help everybody.

Ryan


----------



## rockinwrangler (Dec 30, 2013)

This is going to be a great time....


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 30, 2013)

I sure hope to make it!


----------



## soggy bottom Buck (Dec 31, 2013)

See ya there.  Soggy bottom boys


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 2, 2014)

Good to here from some of you,I've been down with the flu but feeling a little better this week. I've had lot's of calls about the hunt. DNR closed the gates at WMA today but maybe the water will go down before the hunt. At least we'll have four weekends to work with this year, if we have to we'll move the meeting place to higher ground. Really looking forward to this year being last year was cancelled because of high water and it being the last weekend of squirrel season.Really miss seeing how much fun the kids/adults have. Andy,Ryan,NorthGa25,Crackerdave,and all the rest thanks for the post,it take lots  to put on a hunt and this is only part of getting the word out. Guides and dog handler's number's are looking good,but you can never have to man. Trophies for the shooting contest already here,door prizes are going to be the best yet. If you have a kid even if he never hunted you're welcome to come,after seeing the smiles on everyone's face(Kid's and Adult's) I'll promise you you'll have lasting memories and will be there next year because you're kids won't let you forget.Hopefully the water will go down until then safe hunting and don't forget to take the KID'S.         Thank's Larry Bland


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 3, 2014)

Folks,if you've never been to one of these hunts, you and your kids are really missing a good time, and the prizes donated for this hunt will be like Christmas II ! Well worth the drive..... I think there's some dry places to camp, if it's a long drive for you.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bump


----------



## rockinwrangler (Jan 5, 2014)

I am counting the days myself and I am only young at heart...


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 8, 2014)

bump


----------



## bowboy1989 (Jan 8, 2014)

big hammock is flooded


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 8, 2014)

Yea, it looks like the river has peaked in baxley for now, but there's rain forcasted for Saturday.  How fast will it fall????  Who knows for sure, but we have about 3 weeks to see if they'll open the gates.  Regardless, it's not what we wanted to see for the management area this close to Feb. 1st.  I hunt alot of dry land and upland land but it sure is wet everywhere right now.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bump


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2014)

Ttt!


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 21, 2014)

Talked to DNR today and permit to hold the youth hunt is in the mail.  The DNR STAFF 110% supports this hunt, hopefully the water will be down so we can use the camping area and shooting range. Maybe down enough so we can hunt Big Hammock. If not we'll made different plans,I'll keep ya'll posted.This hunt is 100% free to all kids 15 and under accompanied by parent or guardian. If older kids attend their help will be appreciated. Also, any hunter with dogs or any person that could possibly guide is welcome to help.  Thanks LARRY BLAND


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 22, 2014)

We're still finding a few squirrels around here Mr. Larry.  I will be able to take out 2 groups.  My 3rd guide isn't available that weekend.  I've got plenty of land to hunt, but not somebody that knows the property and adjoining landowners.  It's still wet around here so everybody make sure to bring another pair of dry socks and shoes to change into after the hunt!  Can't wait and looking forward to it!

Ryan


----------



## sljones (Jan 23, 2014)

Wish we could make it but looks like I'll be out of town that day. Hope you all have great hunts & most importantly a great time. Good luck to all.


----------



## milesnr (Jan 24, 2014)

We're driving down Friday night.

I sent you a pm Larry.


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Jan 28, 2014)

*hunt*

This sounds like a lot of fun. Thanks for all the time and effort put forth for this event.. We will be praying for the event. Me,  my son and daughter will be coming.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Mr. Larry, I've had several calls wondering about the hunt so keep us all updated on how the river looks at Big Hammock.  I've got a good friend going to help guide another group back over this way on high ground and good hunting (he doesn't have a dog just help walk with a group on where they can/cant go).  It's a 35 min drive, but good hunting and high ground.  We're gonna keep on crossing our fingers the river continues to drop fast!

Ryan


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 29, 2014)

The river is falling fast almost sure the camping area and shooting range will be open. Calling DNR back today,maybe they will open the main gate. The main road is in good shape and the hunters will just park and walk from the road. I know no side roads will be open. If weather permits I will park and walk the main road today and check on water, maybe DNR can meet me there. We'll do everything we can to keep ya'll informed. Guides will be hunting private land but Big Hammock would be a big help.  Thanks Larry.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 30, 2014)

The squirrel hunt will be at Big Hammock Saturday morning. We'll be meeting at 7:00 should have pork sausage on the grill. Will try to get firewood for campers. I'm meeting with DNR tomorrow morning to look at main road hopefully  they'll open it for the hunt. Will post after meeting with DNR. Thanks Larry!


----------



## rockinwrangler (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't miss it....


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm sorry this hasn't been updated!  Mr. Larry has been wide open today trying to pump out a lil of the standing water in the campground, but it is only in spots.  DNR has worked with us great and we are still on for tomorrow morning!!!  We will have access to alot of the WMA to put alot of kids close and local!  Load up your kids and see everybody at 7:00am at Big Hammock WMA and we'll go from there!

Ryan


----------



## NorthGA25 (Jan 31, 2014)

Not going to make it wish yall the best of luck stay safe


----------



## rockinwrangler (Feb 1, 2014)

Awesome day today in spite of the rain..  I am sure there will be many pics and stories of today's hunt.  It was nice to meet  a lot of great folks and to have a small part of passing along the great sport of hunting to the youth of today...


----------

